# Ancient aliens



## tween_the_banks (Aug 4, 2011)

Been watching the television series and was curious what the folks in here thought about the ideas brought forth on the show.
For those who haven't watched, here's a starter question...
Do you think ancient ruins (Egyptian / Mayan etc) were built by a now perished highly advanced people or do you think they were built/inspired by life from another planet or dimension? 
Just thought I'd mix it up a bit in here.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 4, 2011)

Do I believe in aliens? Not really. I haven't seen one before. Do I feel like there is more evidence that there have been aliens on earth than that there have not been? Yes. And unfortunately for a lot of people to hear here as far as gods and the bible, the evidence seems much more convincing than other stories.


----------



## vowell462 (Aug 4, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> Do I believe in aliens? Not really. I haven't seen one before. Do I feel like there is more evidence that there have been aliens on earth than that there have not been? Yes. And unfortunately for a lot of people to hear here as far as gods and the bible, the evidence seems much more convincing than other stories.



I couldnt agree more. Im pretty convinced by the whole theory. It just makes sense to me. It really begs the question of " whats your perception of god"?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 4, 2011)

I wouldn't say I'm "pretty convinced," but it is convincing.


----------



## TheBishop (Aug 4, 2011)

This show makes me go hmmmmm.......


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 4, 2011)

Is season 3 on now?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Aug 4, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-mysterious-stones-mark-site-Garden-Eden.html


"The first is its staggering age. Carbon-dating shows that the complex is at least 12,000 years old, maybe even 13,000 years old.

That means it was built around 10,000BC. By comparison, Stonehenge was built in 3,000 BC and the pyramids of Giza in 2,500 BC.

Gobekli is thus the oldest such site in the world, by a mind-numbing margin. It is so old that it predates settled human life. It is pre-pottery, pre-writing, pre-everything. Gobekli hails from a part of human history that is unimaginably distant, right back in our hunter-gatherer past.

How did cavemen build something so ambitious? Schmidt speculates that bands of hunters would have gathered sporadically at the site, through the decades of construction, living in animal-skin tents, slaughtering local game for food.

The many flint arrowheads found around Gobekli support this thesis; they also support the dating of the site.

This revelation, that Stone Age hunter-gatherers could have built something like Gobekli, is worldchanging, for it shows that the old hunter-gatherer life, in this region of Turkey, was far more advanced than we ever conceived - almost unbelievably sophisticated."


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't normally read much in to links. So what is your opinion of that subject?


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 4, 2011)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-mysterious-stones-mark-site-Garden-Eden.html
> 
> 
> "The first is its staggering age. Carbon-dating shows that the complex is at least 12,000 years old, maybe even 13,000 years old.
> ...



WOW! That is insane. Thanks for posting.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 4, 2011)

As far as simple people moving big things.



This doesn't explain everything by any means, but he can definitely move big things!


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 4, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> As far as simple people moving big things.
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't explain everything by any means, but he can definitely move big things!



Dang, that makes alot of sense. Pretty neat stuff.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Aug 4, 2011)

Easter Island has its own mysteries, too.   How could ancient Polynesians move a stone that weighed 86 tons? 


Obviously men have been ingenious from the outset.   It's as if the first humans were god-like.       There may have even been giants in the land at the time...'mighty men, which were of old, men of renown'


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Aug 4, 2011)

this thread reminds me of something my dad told me years ago....

"If there are space aliens visiting this planet, then one day they are going to come here and have carburetor trouble, and we will all be able to see them!"    

Wisdom from the guys with gray in their beards!


----------



## vowell462 (Aug 4, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> I wouldn't say I'm "pretty convinced," but it is convincing.



I understand. Im not totally convinced on anything. The theory to me just makes alot of sense. I may have chose my words wrong.


----------



## vowell462 (Aug 4, 2011)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> this thread reminds me of something my dad told me years ago....
> 
> "If there are space aliens visiting this planet, then one day they are going to come here and have carburetor trouble, and we will all be able to see them!"
> 
> Wisdom from the guys with gray in their beards!


----------



## tween_the_banks (Aug 4, 2011)

Season three is right around the corner I believe.
Beats watching "outdoors men" sale their "souls" to every product imaginable on The Outdoor Channel.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## littlewolf (Nov 27, 2012)

so who made the aliens?


----------



## drippin' rock (Nov 27, 2012)

stringmusic said:


>



I've watched AA and wondered if the show could find someone to look even less credible.  The show brings up interesting ideas, but that guy is a Loony Tune!


----------



## drippin' rock (Nov 27, 2012)

littlewolf said:


> so who made the aliens?



Even older aliens.  Duh...


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 27, 2012)

At the first test of an atom bomb Oppenheimer was asked how it felt to witness the first nuclear explosion. His reply was: " You of course mean in the modern era." hmmmmm


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 27, 2012)

littlewolf said:


> so who made the aliens?



God did and they might not have succumbed to sin like we humans did. That means they get to live forever.


----------



## BobKat (Nov 27, 2012)

It really makes ya think, i think there are aliens


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 27, 2012)

It would be hard to think that God made the whole infinite universe with millions of suns and planets and only put life on one planet.
If you don't believe in God, leave that part blank.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 28, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> It would be hard to think that God made the whole infinite universe with millions of suns and planets and only put life on one planet.
> If you don't believe in God, leave that part blank.



If it turned out that we are alone, that would be evidence, in my mind, to support design; not confirm--support.

On the other hand, if aliens showed up waving Bibles.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2012)

we will find out in 23 days


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> we will find out in 23 days



  I had forgotten about that......

Oh.....I have no clue whether there are aliens or not.  But, there's a thread going on a few floors up for those who have seen 'em.  Whether I believe there are aliens or not, I do believe folks have seen things that are not explainable.....and it leads into certain theories I have heard on the topic.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Nov 30, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> If it turned out that we are alone, that would be evidence, in my mind, to support design; not confirm--support.
> 
> On the other hand, if aliens showed up waving Bibles.....



Them old missionaries were good at their job.


----------



## Four (Nov 30, 2012)

littlewolf said:


> so who made the aliens?



the aliens are eternal, and therefore don't need to be made.


----------



## erog (Dec 18, 2012)

Aliens live in the Bermuda and Dragon's triangle. They're not from space. They live underwater. They have crafts that can run on water. This explains why every sighting of UFOs has happened around water, and why there was a supposed UFO crash in the desert.

^That's my theory. They're just on a different chain of evolution than humans. They evolved to live under water while humans evolved to live on the surface. If my theory is true, however, I would like to get my hands on that technology.


----------



## atlashunter (Dec 18, 2012)

TripleXBullies said:


> As far as simple people moving big things.
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't explain everything by any means, but he can definitely move big things!



Don't know about that alien business but we some smart monkeys!


----------

